# literally the cutest thing ever ⬇️



## morganschickens (Aug 19, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/photo.php&_rdr


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is adorable. Someone else on here stumbled across that video, this is the first time I've been able to see it,


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Very cute !!


----------

